# Goliath RTA



## DoC (26/5/15)

Anybody have this in stock?


----------



## BigAnt (26/5/15)

The Goliath was a limited run "special edition". I dont think there is any stock left in SA.
The Goliath V2 is releasing in the next week but the first production run all going to USA.
@ComplexChaos will be getting the V2 in June so probably 4-6 weeks wait for SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mc_zamo (26/5/15)

DoC said:


> Anybody have this in stock?


I know someone who has this and might be willing to sell 


DoC said:


> Anybody have this in stock?


I know someone who has this and might be willing to sell. His on the forum as beggsy. Send him a pm


----------



## DoC (26/5/15)

Awe shot my bru @mc_zamo.. You going to vapecon bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc_zamo (26/5/15)

DoC said:


> Awe shot my bru @mc_zamo.. You going to vapecon bro?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, Im there like a bear!!!


----------



## DoC (26/5/15)

Awe I'll see u there my bru @mc_zamo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

